
SpaceX has (gasp) expended its fifth Falcon 9 in a row - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/04/spacex-is-gasp-going-to-expend-its-fifth-falcon-9-in-a-row/
======
perilunar
Looking forward to the block 5 launches. The recent launches without landings
are getting a bit dull, especially after the excitement of the Falcon Heavy
double landing.

~~~
practice9
I hope that block 5 launches will become "boring" in the near future (no pun
intended).

As in, reusable rocket launches become such a common thing as airplane
flights.

~~~
neverminder
Exactly. I hope it finally lights a fire under asses of the likes of ULA,
Ariane Space and Roscosmos. It's time for a space race of 21st century -
destination Mars.

